# Michigan Approves New Waymo Factory



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Waymo will locate its vehicle integration operations in southeast Michigan and received a grant of up to $8 million from the Michigan Economic Development Corp.

http://www.dbusiness.com/daily-news...te-26M-Expand-Californias-Waymo-in-the-State/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why not DETROIT ?


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Why not DETROIT ?


Same reason Henry Ford reject Detroit
for Dearborn,
and Walter Chrysler chose Auburn Hills

*Waymo announces major expansion in Michigan, the cradle of the US auto industry*
*https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/22/18192987/waymo-expansion-michigan-self-driving-manufacturing*


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

They're looking to hire 1 receptionist
" iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow "
Is
Perfect
As the funny gatekeeper


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Waymo will locate its vehicle integration operations in southeast Michigan and received a grant of up to $8 million from the Michigan Economic Development Corp.
> 
> http://www.dbusiness.com/daily-news...te-26M-Expand-Californias-Waymo-in-the-State/


Who are their OEM partners?

_

where it will integrate its self-driving systems into the vehicle platforms of its OEM partners,_


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Who are their OEM partners?
> 
> _
> 
> where it will integrate its self-driving systems into the vehicle platforms of its OEM partners,_


So many question from the 3 in 1 iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow commonly known as Moe Larry & Curly
But never any answers .

Tell them to Google,
They want a video.

Give 'em a video
They want another


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> So many question from the 3 in 1 iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow commonly known as Moe Larry & Curly
> But never any answers .
> 
> Tell them to Google,
> ...


Waymo has some Chrysler minivans and maybe a few Jags. Is that it?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Waymo will locate its vehicle integration operations in southeast Michigan and received a grant of up to $8 million from the Michigan Economic Development Corp.
> 
> http://www.dbusiness.com/daily-news...te-26M-Expand-Californias-Waymo-in-the-State/


lmao they got ran out of Arizona where the residents hate them


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> So many question from the 3 in 1 iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow commonly known as Moe Larry & Curly
> But never any answers .
> 
> Tell them to Google,
> ...


Listen Ecomcon, it's clear as day you have multiple accounts and are in violation of UP

It's clear you are the poster formerly known as Tomatopaste

In a bizarre twist you are now claiming that I have multiple accounts and that I am the Tomato.

The tomato finger pointing actually detracts from the real argument which is this:

You are pro- SDC, and I am not

So, whoever you are, you think SDCs will become a thing.

I don't.

The funny thing is that we are now seeing article after article of people formerly on the SDC bandwagon jumping off.

So, enjoy your time on the titanic while the tail end is still in the air. And you're clutching on to the railing like Leonardo DiCaprio

When you eventually hit the water I'm sure you'll find someone to share their life preserver with you


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Listen Ecomcon, it's clear as day you have multiple accounts and are in violation of UP
> 
> It's clear you are the poster formerly known as Tomatopaste
> 
> ...


LOL
iheartuber writes gibberish
Followed by goneubering uberdriverfornow acceptance 
Yet all three never in room at the same time.
Nice try Greg Tomato aka: the multiple account Queen

Alway the funny one


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

I don't bother with Mr Multiple account
iheartuber goneubering & uberdriverfornow 
I don't even care he hasn't been ban yet for violation of UP numerous account rules

*He has no creds in tech. why waste effort responding (rhetorical)*
*click: ignore X 3
*


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> LOL
> iheartuber writes gibberish
> Followed by goneubering uberdriverfornow acceptance
> Yet all three never in room at the same time.
> ...


What's gibberish about

You love SDCs
I think they're a stupid piece of crap that's going nowhere

What's gibberish about that?

The experts are starting to come to my side, not yours



Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> I don't bother with Mr Multiple account
> iheartuber goneubering & uberdriverfornow
> I don't even care he hasn't been ban yet for violation of UP numerous account rules
> 
> ...


I fully invite the mods to check the back end if your allegations are true. They're not, and they can be easily proven.

Nice try.

Actually, it's not a "nice" try

It's a pathetic try


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Waymo has some Chrysler minivans and maybe a few Jags. Is that it?


No response from the vaunted Tomato which is to be expected.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

It's not like we're living in the stone ages. In 1983 "they" said no one would want or need a home computer it's just a waste of time. Don't invest in that pie in the sky nonsense. Technology is moving faster than most people can comprehend. Like it or not, SDC's are already here. It's just getting everyone conditioned before it takes off. Smart money invests in tomorrows technology. Fools live in yesteryear hoping things always stay the same, forever and ever...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> Like it or not, SDC's are already here.


Great, then show us proof. Show us ANY video that's unedited that shows a SDC driving itself for atleast 15 minutes or more driving itself without the human having to bail it out.

We'll wait.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> It's not like we're living in the stone ages. In 1983 "they" said no one would want or need a home computer it's just a waste of time. Don't invest in that pie in the sky nonsense. Technology is moving faster than most people can comprehend. Like it or not, SDC's are already here. It's just getting everyone conditioned before it takes off. Smart money invests in tomorrows technology. Fools live in yesteryear hoping things always stay the same, forever and ever...


In theory this is true, but the idea of self driving cars (not to mention using Self Driving Cars to create a taxi service) is much more complicated than a home computer.

It makes a nice story to say "all these technological advances in history were poo poo'd and then they became the mainstream so now this is the same thing" but due to a million reasons it's not the same thing.



BigBadJohn said:


> Like it or not, SDC's are already here. ..


Not exactly. What's "already here" is a car that mostly drives itself but has a backup human driver to take control at times when it has to. And there are quite a few of those times

So... I wouldn't exactly say "SDCs are already here."


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

The handwriting is on the wall.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> The handwriting is on the wall.


The only handwriting that's on the wall
Is we now see another Tomato duplicate account. Hi BigBadJohn aka the Tomato


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> What's gibberish about
> 
> I fully invite the mods to check the back end if your allegations are true. They're not, and they can be easily proven.
> 
> ...


We've definitely seen a lot of SDC hype and gibberish. Reminds me of this.








iheartuber said:


> The only handwriting that's on the wall
> Is we now see another Tomato duplicate account. Hi BigBadJohn aka the Tomato


I don't see it. I must've already put that sock on Ignore.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I see 2 posters are still living in yesteryear....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The only handwriting that's on the wall
> Is we now see another Tomato duplicate account. Hi BigBadJohn aka the Tomato


Of course we must give him credit for being a world champion in creative usernames.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> In theory this is true, but the idea of self driving cars (not to mention using Self Driving Cars to create a taxi service) is much more complicated than a home computer.
> 
> It makes a nice story to say "all these technological advances in history were poo poo'd and then they became the mainstream so now this is the same thing" but due to a million reasons it's not the same thing.
> 
> ...


Nothing to suggest it "mostly" drives itself. It can drive itself but how much is not going to be known until there is actual video showing them unedited in action.

The problem is that they have to be as perfect as a human is and we all know that is never going to be possible.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> I see 2 posters are still living in yesteryear....


.......Actually 3, and they're the same person with multiple accounts
iheartuber goneubering and uberdriverfornow
He wants to turn the clock back to Horse & Buggy Whips.
We suspect he's Amish residing in Lancaster, PA

We just ignore him (them)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Of course we must give him credit for being a world champion in creative usernames.


Tomato has more usernames than Carter's got pills. lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Tomato has more usernames than Carter's got pills. lol


Jimmy Carter?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> .......Actually 3, and they're the same person with multiple accounts
> iheartuber goneubering and uberdriverfornow
> He wants to turn the clock back to Horse & Buggy Whips.
> We suspect he's Amish residing in Lancaster, PA
> ...


Oh tomato I would love it if you never replied to me ever again and I wouldn't have to hear your bought and paid for propaganda


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Jimmy Carter?


It's an old phrase people use to use more back in the day.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carter's_Little_Liver_Pills


----------

